# Exotic Blanks Group Buy Signup



## hcpens

Welcome, all members:

To keep the sign up as simple as possible, we are going to use JUST this post for signing up for the bi-weekly (or so) Exotic Blanks Group Buys.

The following members had signed up already in another, now closed thread and I have posted their names in the order of posting.

I am accepting 10 or so members each new Group Buy and will notify those of the posting and provide a link to the actual Group Buy below.


As of 7/30/18, I have the next list of members, for 31 July ordering from E. B.

vtgaryw
Pen Zen
wolf creek knives
Thud 54963
Fordwakeman
PenTurnerJohn
TSum
RDH79
deeceedub
rrfd4
Chriswikel
ivel
gimpy
PatrickR
Pen Zen


----------



## SteveG

I desire to join the Apr 9 2018 Group Buy. Thanks


----------



## hcpens

*Apr 9, 2018, Group Buy*



SteveG said:


> I desire to join the Apr 9, 2018, Group Buy. Thanks



You are in Steve, Thanks.

Richard


----------



## preacherman

I want in the April 9th group buy.


----------



## tool-man

I would like to join the 9 Apr group buy.  Thanks


----------



## hcpens

preacherman, and Tool_man you are on the list for 9 April, thanks.


----------



## Akula

I would like to join the April 9th group


----------



## hcpens

*9 April GB*

You are in for 9 April 2018



Akula said:


> I would like to join the April 9th group


----------



## Gunnarkouper

*Group Buy*

I would like to be in the next group.


----------



## Edgar

Thanks, Richard.

I return home Sat, so I will be ready for the April 9 GB

Edgar


----------



## hcpens

We nearly missed the minimum number of members for the 9 April Group Buy, so I think we will hold off till we have ten or more members sign up here.

Thanks to all that have made the first three GB's successful.


----------



## jpmblm

I would like to be included in the next GB

John


----------



## clayton717

I would like to be included in the next GB.


----------



## BKind2Anmls

Include me in on the next one, please.


----------



## rsieracki

I'd like to be included so please add me to the list


----------



## Dr_N

I could stand to place another order soon, count me in.


----------



## greenacres2

I would like to be in on an Exotic Blanks group buy when the next one rolls out.  Thanks!!
earl


----------



## Dr_N

What's the number needed for another group order?


----------



## Skeleton2014

I was on the original list but, way down. I'm still interested in participating in the GB, so if you could kindly add me to this or the next list, or the one after that, etc., I'll start checking back more often to see if I can get in. 
Thanks, Jeff (Skeleton2014)


----------



## hcpens

*Number needed*



Dr_N said:


> What's the number needed for another group order?



We need a min of ten as of this reply we have seven.


----------



## hcpens

*Exotic Group Buy*



Skeleton2014 said:


> I was on the original list but, way down. I'm still interested in participating in the GB, so if you could kindly add me to this or the next list, or the one after that, etc., I'll start checking back more often to see if I can get in.
> Thanks, Jeff (Skeleton2014)




Jeff, you are in!


----------



## Dr_N

hcpens said:


> Dr_N said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the number needed for another group order?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need a min of ten as of this reply we have seven.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I was thinking it was 10.


----------



## Dunebuggy83

Please add me to the list


----------



## hcpens

*Number Eight has been added*

You are added, thanks for signing up.




Dunebuggy83 said:


> Please add me to the list


----------



## DennisM

Add me please for the next one, saves me a trip from driving up, (not to seeing Ed isnt an adventure buy itself)


----------



## hcpens

*Number nine*

DennisM, you are on the list, thank you.:biggrin:

Richard




DennisM said:


> Add me please for the next one, saves me a trip from driving up, (not to seeing Ed isnt an adventure buy itself)


----------



## hcpens

Just need one more member to sign up and we can do another order from Exotic Blanks.


----------



## deeceedub

I'm in for the next one.


----------



## hcpens

*Tenth member signed up.*



deeceedub said:


> I'm in for the next one.



Great, will get the next Exotic Blanks group buy started.

Richard


----------



## beck3906

Add me to the next buy.


----------



## hcpens

Will do Beck3906


----------



## Jeremymc98

Sign me up for.the next group buy. Hopefully it.will be soon


----------



## CMcKim

I would like to be in the next group buy please.


----------



## BKind2Anmls

Sign me up. please


----------



## Burb

I’ve never been a part of the Exotic Blanks group buys. How do they work? What kits are they for? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Silverado

Count me in please.


----------



## hcpens

The following members are now on the list for the next group buy with Exotic Blanks.
Jeremymc98
CMcKim
BKind2Anmls
Burb
Silverado


----------



## DennisM

sign me up


----------



## hcpens

*Next group buy*



DennisM said:


> sign me up



Your in, thanks.


----------



## hcpens

*Need four or more members*

Need four or more members to sign up and get the 50 pin kit discount. So far everyone has been happy with the ordering process, so don't wait ahead for the next Craft Show.


----------



## TimMc

If not already, I want to be on the list.


----------



## ed4copies

hcpens said:


> Need four or more members to sign up and get the 100 pin kit discount. So far everyone has been happy with the ordering process, so don't wait ahead for the next Craft Show.



Don't want to contradict, just correct!!!!
You receive the 50 kit pricing.


----------



## hcpens

*OOPPS*



ed4copies said:


> hcpens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need four or more members to sign up and get the 100 pin kit discount. So far everyone has been happy with the ordering process, so don't wait ahead for the next Craft Show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to contradict, just correct!!!!
> You receive the 50 kit pricing.
Click to expand...


Just wanted to see if you were paying attention! 

Corrected, thanks.


----------



## vtgaryw

Hi, if you don't have 10 yet, I'll do this again.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## epigolucky

Do you still have me for the next group buy?


----------



## hcpens

vtgaryw and epigolucky you are both in, thanks.

Richard


----------



## deeceedub

Richard, I’d like to participate but I just did the last one.  If there are enough that haven’t done it yet I don’t want to bump anyone, and I can wait.  Otherwise, please sign me up.


----------



## hcpens

*Just need one more member*

:bananen_smilies068::bananen_smilies008::RockOn:

With deeceedub as number 9, we just need one more member to get the 5th Exotic Blanks Group Buy started. Any takers?


----------



## epigolucky

Bueller? Bueller?  Bueller?


----------



## hcpens

OK, we now have the 10th member signed up for the 5th Exotic Group Buy set for NEXT Tuesday the 29th, STILL room for another five or six members to join in, cut off will be on Monday Noon to order on Tuesday.

Thanks to everyone who has signed up, I will be notifying you to order on next Tuesday, please wait till then to get the Group Discount.


----------



## rholiday

Can I still get in?


----------



## ed4copies

No change in plans, but with the holiday, your orders are likely to be delayed about a day.  We have a pretty full Tuesday, since there is no mail on Monday.

As I said, no change in plan, go ahead and order--just please bear with me if I don't get your order repriced until Tuesday evening!!

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## TimMc

As I said before, if I'm not on the list already, please include me. I sent you a pm with my information earlier but I will do it again if you didn't record it.
Thank you
Tim


----------



## Racer3770

I just saw this thread. I am interested in participating if there is still room. I reread and found that the deadline was noon today. Let me know if you are still accepting participants!


----------



## beck3906

hcpens said:


> Will do Beck3906



Did I make the next list?   Didn't see my name but not sure which list I was requesting to be added to.


----------



## PatrickR

Please include me in the next available buy.
Thanks


----------



## Don Rabchenuk

Please add me to the next group buy. That would be for the July group buy.


----------



## ed4copies

Now that everyone has had a chance, I hope that we can schedule one for the end of July, that will be the final group buy of the year.  Once we get later in the year, things get VERY hectic trying to keep ordering from our suppliers as well as filling the orders we receive.  So taking time to reprice and do all the extraordinary functions just isn't in the cards.

The end of July is still over 6 weeks away, so plan now!!

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## beck3906

Add me in for the one late July.  I'm sure I'll be needing things by then.


----------



## greenacres2

I'd like to be on the late July list as well.  There will be some needs by then.  Plenty of "wants" right now!!
earl


----------



## Pen Zen

Please include me in the late July buy.  Thank you.


----------



## wolf creek knives

Richard- Can you please include me on your next group purchase.  Thanks


----------



## Thud 54963

Please add me when possible.


----------



## vtgaryw

I'm in for the July buy as well.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Fordwakeman

would love to be in the July buy.


----------



## PenTurnerJohn

Please include me in the July order.  Thanks!


----------



## wolf creek knives

Richard, I know I've already PM'd you but want to confirm I'll be on the July buy.  Thanks for setting this all up.- Tom


----------



## TSum

Please add me for the next (final) buy.


----------



## RDH79

I would be in for the final buy.


----------



## hcpens

*Exotic Blanks Group Buy 23 July 2018*



ed4copies said:


> Now that everyone has had a chance, I hope that we can schedule one for the end of July, that will be the final group buy of the year.  Once we get later in the year, things get VERY hectic trying to keep ordering from our suppliers as well as filling the orders we receive.  So taking time to reprice and do all the extraordinary functions just isn't in the cards.
> 
> The end of July is still over 6 weeks away, so plan now!!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ed



The next Exotic Blanks Group Buy will start on the 23rd, with ordering on the 24th of July per vendor request. See above.


----------



## deeceedub

I’d like in on the July buy too.


----------



## hcpens

*Added*



deeceedub said:


> I’d like in on the July buy too.



You are added


----------



## rrfd4

Am I too late?


----------



## Chriswikel

*EB group buy*

I would like to participate in the next EB group buy!


----------



## ivel

I would like to see what is available and the prices.


----------



## gimpy

Hello Richard,

I’m home now, took notice this group buy is mow closed.  Please include me in the next group buy please

Thank you,
Terry


----------



## PatrickR

hcpens said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that everyone has had a chance, I hope that we can schedule one for the end of July, that will be the final group buy of the year.  Once we get later in the year, things get VERY hectic trying to keep ordering from our suppliers as well as filling the orders we receive.  So taking time to reprice and do all the extraordinary functions just isn't in the cards.
> 
> 
> 
> The end of July is still over 6 weeks away, so plan now!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next Exotic Blanks Group Buy will start on the 23rd, with ordering on the 24th of July per vendor request. See above.
Click to expand...




Is this one going to happen?


----------



## Pen Zen

I have never participated in a group buy before.  Is there a minimum or maximum order?  Do I order directly from Exotic Blanks?  Are there certain products I am limited to choose from?  Does the order have to be placed on July 31 or can I go ahead and place an order?  Sorry if this is all explained somewhere else.


----------



## beck3906

Did ordering start?


----------



## hcpens

*POST Thread*

Please read the first post in this thread.

Richard



Pen Zen said:


> I have never participated in a group buy before.  Is there a minimum or maximum order?  Do I order directly from Exotic Blanks?  Are there certain products I am limited to choose from?  Does the order have to be placed on July 31 or can I go ahead and place an order?  Sorry if this is all explained somewhere else.


----------



## hcpens

OK PM sent to all above (1st post) for ordering from Exotic Blanks.
vtgaryw
Pen Zen
wolf creek knives
Thud 54963
Fordwakeman
PenTurnerJohn
TSum
RDH79
deeceedub
rrfd4
Chriswikel
ivel
gimpy
PatrickR


----------



## Don Rabchenuk

djrljr said:


> Please add me to the next group buy. That would be for the July group buy.



Sir you missed me. If I can still be added.


----------



## Pen Zen

hcpens said:


> Please read the first post in this thread.
> 
> Richard
> 
> 
> 
> Pen Zen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never participated in a group buy before.  Is there a minimum or maximum order?  Do I order directly from Exotic Blanks?  Are there certain products I am limited to choose from?  Does the order have to be placed on July 31 or can I go ahead and place an order?  Sorry if this is all explained somewhere else.
Click to expand...


I've read the first post and I don't see the answer to any of these questions.  I see a statement that a link to the group buy will be posted below, but I don't see the link.

Never mind.  I see the instructions now in another thread that was just updated.  All questions answered.  Thanks.


----------



## vtgaryw

Has anyone received their invoice from Exotic Blanks yet?  I ordered on the 31st, my order still shows as queued.

Gary


----------



## deeceedub

Yes, I got mine back yesterday


----------



## vtgaryw

My bad, hidden in my email. Richard, can we go ahead and send our payment?  I can't seem to find your paypal.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## wolf creek knives

vtgaryw said:


> My bad, hidden in my email. Richard, can we go ahead and send our payment?  I can't seem to find your paypal.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gary



If I'm not mistaken, Richard is supposed to PM us with our payment notice.  The invoice you received from EB is not the discounted one, at least mine isn't.  I'm hoping to hear from Richard today so I can get my payment made and get my order shipped.  Anyone with any experience with this, how long does it normally take to receive your order once all this is taken care of?


----------

